# 1961 Schwinn Streamliner, Just Unearthed



## antque (Oct 11, 2011)

This bike was found in a out building a few towns over from me. the bike was the owners uncles who died years ago and the bike was stored away. Everything on the bike is original, even the Westwind tires. Paint is almost perfect, Thanks for looking.


----------



## J.C. (Oct 11, 2011)

*Sweet!*

*I'm not a middleweight guy, but if I were, I would trip over my tongue if I saw that thing!  Beautiful bike!*


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 11, 2011)

sweeeet!! one nice bike and pretty rare to boot.not too many floating around.


----------



## drabe (Oct 11, 2011)

Beautiful bike, it's my first time seeing a 'Streamliner' though.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! That's NOS!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wow*

That has got to be the nicest MW Streamliner on the planet. Great score. Wana sell it? Jeff


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 11, 2011)

That things is NUTS!!!  The detail on the surface of the seat is ridiculous!!  I love those peanut-tank bikes, absolutely killer!

I believe that model Streamliner was what the Panther II and Panther III evolved into when the Panther was discontinued in late 1960-ish.


----------



## antque (Oct 12, 2011)

*Streamliner*

The Streamliner was made only one year 1961, there was an earlier version on the 50's, The bike came in various colors, but all had painted fenders and limited chrome. Thanks for all you comments


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2011)

That out building must have had the perfect climate for preserving metal items like vintage bicycles. The Schwinn is in immaculate condition. Bikes don't stay that clean even in my dry basement! Terrific find!

Dave


----------



## oldbikehome (Oct 14, 2011)

I always liked that bike. I have had a couple but that is probably one o the best ones in the country. They were pretty rare to begin with and most I have seen have been black. What a great score.


----------



## viper806 (Feb 11, 2012)

*WOW Memories!*



antque said:


> This bike was found in a out building a few towns over from me. the bike was the owners uncles who died years ago and the bike was stored away. Everything on the bike is original, even the Westwind tires. Paint is almost perfect, Thanks for looking.




I received this exact bike in radiant green for Christmas when I was 12 years old. My younger brother got a blue one. Mine was stolen about a year after I got it while I was fishing one Saturday afternoon. Boy, did I love that bike. I remember waxing it and that green paint just glistened. Wish I had it now.


----------



## Terry66 (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, that is nice! So, are you selling or keeping?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 12, 2012)

Up till 2 weeks ago i had never seem or heard of a schwinn streamliner.Then i picked up a nice og 1956 green streamliner and now i see a beautiful middleweight in that same green.Great find,just goes to show there still out there.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Nice find*

Even though this was an old post....I have to say.....sweeeeet!
Hope you still have it. That would be a hard one to sell from my herd if I had it.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 12, 2012)

What is the name of that paint color? My 1967 typhoon project is going to be painted that color, Best color I have ever seen on a Schwinn.


----------



## antque (Feb 13, 2012)

*Streamliner*

Thanks for all the responses. the color is radiant green, At this time I'm keeping the bike, i'll never find one in this condition again,


----------

